# " Laying in the pee"



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I did some work at a power plant with a fitter, who doesn't like to plumb, because at the power plants, it involves a lot of backed up drains. We pulled a urinal and got the rod going, JC looked at me and said, "so we're layin' in the piss." I still think of that a lot. Last night I worked overnight in a restaurant. The lookout for one of the urinals was crooked, so there was a gap of about one inch on the right side of the urinal. I was called last week because the urinal was leaking at the outlet connection. I pull it, and discover a plastic drain flange was used. WTF!? So, the GC has somebody open the back wall, and I repipe the 2" drain line so it's squared up. I go into the bathroom, install a spigot male adapter, and a brass drain flange. I try to hang the urinal and I can't get it to line up. I finally realise, the studs on brass drain flange are 4" apart, the urinal is a Zurn, and it's holes are 5.25" on center. Now it's about 2 a.m. and I am screwed. I ended up drilling new holes in the urinal. I burned up 3 tile bits and a couple of masonry bits, but I did it, without breaking the china. I guess Zurn wants you to use their brass if you buy their china. I wonder why the installing chimp plumber just didn't use the brass flange that came with the urinal. Every urinal I have installed had a brass drain flange in the box. So Zurn is on my ****list right now.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*You knew the job was dangerous when you took it.:laughing:*


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

I hate working on urinals! The Zurn sounds like a real m*****f****r !!!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

frisco kid said:


> I hate working on urinals! The Zurn sounds like a real m*****f****r !!!



Its better then hanging out with my buddy MR


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good to know......

urinals.........piss crystals.......................yeast...............smelly drain for sure. :blink:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I ve never used a brass flange on a urnial, i have always used plastic ones. BUT, i do secure the plastic ones to the wall once i have the flange bolts lined up.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The tee was crooked, so the nipple was crooked, so the flange was crooked. Being that it was plastic, the installing chimp plumber just cranked harder with the drill, so the wings of the flange were bent back. Nice.


----------

